# Compliment Game



## DeadAccount (Apr 14, 2021)

Soo, just an idea that I thought would be cool

You have to compliment the person above you, you can compliment them on..whatever
Their art, their pfp, their sona, personality- whatever the heck you want! XD

Just wanted to spread some positive vibes


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

I love ur pfp, it’s actually pretty adorable <3


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

appreciates the little guys


----------



## metatherat (May 7, 2021)

*appreciates the peeps that appreciate the little guys*
*little guy fingerguns* :3


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

appreciates rats


----------



## Erix (May 9, 2021)

Appreciates humans and their eyes xD




Truly a man built different


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 15, 2022)

The drawing in your avatar is cute.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 15, 2022)

Thread revive!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 16, 2022)

You are very good at role playing.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 16, 2022)

So are you


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 16, 2022)

I like how your hair covers one of your eyes.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 16, 2022)

I like your purple eyes


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 16, 2022)

I like how you say good morning on my wall every day.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 16, 2022)

I like how you return it


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 16, 2022)

I like how your voice sounds.

I'm running out of compliments, sorry.


----------

